# Phrag Grande var microchilum !!



## Gilda (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the second blooming this year !! First in the Spring and now :clap: It is named Grande var microchilum which someone said was now something else, but I forgot to change the tag.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely - and two times bloomings! awesome. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

:clap: It is GRAND!!! 
I'm a sucker for looong twisty petals! :drool:


----------



## fbrem (Nov 25, 2008)

I have this cross as well but my label said it was awarded an AM/AOS. only flowered it once though, 2 springs ago, seems like a distant memory now, it's growing nicely though.

Forrest


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2008)

Super fine Phrag! Gilda!! Let's have a close up,,,,Please


----------



## Gilda (Nov 25, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Super fine Phrag! Gilda!! Let's have a close up,,,,Please



Rick, I will try when the day is bright tommorrow. My cheap camera does a crappy job at macro. I am shopping for a new camera !


----------



## ORG (Nov 25, 2008)

Dear Gilda,
the official name is now
*Phrag. Microchilum*, 
because _Phrag. lindenii_ is now accepted in the registration of hybrids by the RHS

Really a wonderful plant

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Gilda (Nov 25, 2008)

ORG said:


> Dear Gilda,
> the official name is now
> *Phrag. Microchilum*,
> because _Phrag. lindenii_ is now accepted in the registration of hybrids by the RHS
> ...



Olaf, Thank you ! I will change my tag right now !


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

That's cool, Gilda!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2008)

that's a great display Gilda!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Rick, I will try when the day is bright tommorrow. My cheap camera does a crappy job at macro. I am shopping for a new camera !


That is on my Christmas list too!


----------



## fbrem (Nov 26, 2008)

fbrem said:


> I have this cross as well but my label said it was awarded an AM/AOS. only flowered it once though, 2 springs ago, seems like a distant memory now, it's growing nicely though.
> 
> Forrest



I didn't even realize it until now but the one I was referring to is P. Grande 'Macrochilum' AM/AOS not micro, my mistake.

Forrest


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2008)

fbrem said:


> I didn't even realize it until now but the one I was referring to is P. Grande 'Macrochilum' AM/AOS not micro, my mistake.
> 
> Forrest



Yes it is Macrochilum... Not micro...
There is a theory to explain why lindenii in evolution did lose their pouch...It was because the pouch was too big and the one who develop the pouch broke down that’s bring back the petals… In hybridising the use lindenii should bring larger pouches than a normal crosses (?)... It is that why they call it Grande Macrochillum... I did wait for many crosses using lindenii to prove that theory... Very interesting!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 26, 2008)

How beautiful... This made my night. It wasn't going well until now.  Thank you...:wink:


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2008)

Please excuse that I did not notice the mistake
*Phrag. Macorchilum* is correct.

The first time when this hybrid flowered, it was described in 
‚The Gardeners' Chronicle’ 19th. of September 1891: 343
CYPRIPEDIUM MACROCHILUM,
n. grd. hyb. (Longifolium X Lindenii )
This new production of Messrs. J. Veitch & Sons, and which was awarded a First-class Certificate at the Royal Horticultural Society, on August 11 this year, is one of the most extraordianry which the skill of the hybridiser has yet produced. Using the pollen of the practically pouchless C. (Uropedium) Lindenii on C. longifolium , the unexpected result in the progeny of an extraordinarily large and elongated labellum or pouch, as seen in the illustration (fig. 40) was produced. The plant has the usual bright green leaves of the Selenipedium section of Cypripedium, and the one from which the illustration was taken had a four-flowered scape. The upper sepal is creamy-white, slightly tinges with green, and having greenish lines thereon, the lower sepals are similar to the upper. The petals, which resmble those of C. caudatum, have purple hairs at the base; they are greenish-white, tinged and streaked with rose-colour and deepening in hue towards the tips. The staminode has a fringe of purple hairs, and the labellum which forms the striking feature in the flower is ivory-white, tinged in places with pale green, and the veining coloured, and between them tinged with reddish-brown. The labellum is curved forward, and its unfolded lobes are white, beautifully spotted with rose. In delicacy of beauty, if not in stature, it takes rank above even its ally, the stately and favourite C. grande x (C. longifolium var. X C. caudatum). J. O'B.


Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2008)

Please excuse that I did not notice the mistake
*Phrag. Macorchilum* is correct.

The first time when this hybrid flowered, it was described in 
‚The Gardeners' Chronicle’ 19th. of September 1891: 343
CYPRIPEDIUM MACROCHILUM,
n. grd. hyb. (Longifolium X Lindenii )
This new production of Messrs. J. Veitch & Sons, and which was awarded a First-class Certificate at the Royal Horticultural Society, on August 11 this year, is one of the most extraordianry which the skill of the hybridiser has yet produced. Using the pollen of the practically pouchless C. (Uropedium) Lindenii on C. longifolium , the unexpected result in the progeny of an extraordinarily large and elongated labellum or pouch, as seen in the illustration (fig. 40) was produced. The plant has the usual bright green leaves of the Selenipedium section of Cypripedium, and the one from which the illustration was taken had a four-flowered scape. The upper sepal is creamy-white, slightly tinges with green, and having greenish lines thereon, the lower sepals are similar to the upper. The petals, which resmble those of C. caudatum, have purple hairs at the base; they are greenish-white, tinged and streaked with rose-colour and deepening in hue towards the tips. The staminode has a fringe of purple hairs, and the labellum which forms the striking feature in the flower is ivory-white, tinged in places with pale green, and the veining coloured, and between them tinged with reddish-brown. The labellum is curved forward, and its unfolded lobes are white, beautifully spotted with rose. In delicacy of beauty, if not in stature, it takes rank above even its ally, the stately and favourite C. grande x (C. longifolium var. X C. caudatum). J. O'B.


Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it is really too late to write here (1.30) so I made again a mistake
Correct is

*Phragmipedium Macrochilum*


----------



## toddybear (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks so healthy..and obviously so to bloom twice in one year!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 27, 2008)

Purdy!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyway...! I like it very much!!! Lovely colours!!!...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2008)

Jumpin' Jimminies Gilda, nice small plant!!!  

Or too much beer! oke: 


ORG said:


> I think it is really too late to write here (1.30) so I made again a mistake
> Correct is
> 
> *Phragmipedium Macrochilum*


----------



## fbrem (Dec 3, 2008)

here's a pic of my P. Grande Macrochilum AM/AOS from two springs ago for comparison







Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh joy! I can't wait for my Grande to get blooming sized!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks golden. I love this hybrid.


----------

